# Buy a FS130 or wait for an older FS200/250 to appear?



## John Lyngdal (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm looking for a larger trimmer to supplement my FS86 and my not yet running FS80. I'm still kicking myself for letting a FS200 slip by me for $120, but I spotted a nice FS130 at a local used equipment shop for $135. FS130 reviews seem to be positive, but I'm a bit uneasy about Stihl 4 stroke engines as I'm so familiar with the older 2 stroke systems. Am I just stuck in the past, or should I wait and grab an older 2 cycle unit?


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Oct 31, 2017)

John Lyngdal said:


> I'm looking for a larger trimmer to supplement my FS86 and my not yet running FS80. I'm still kicking myself for letting a FS200 slip by me for $120, but I spotted a nice FS130 at a local used equipment shop for $135. FS130 reviews seem to be positive, but I'm a bit uneasy about Stihl 4 stroke engines as I'm so familiar with the older 2 stroke systems. Am I just stuck in the past, or should I wait and grab an older 2 cycle unit?




I have an FS-250R. Bought it new. Absolutely love it. But, it can be finicky at times when it comes to starting when cold. It does all that I ask of it and more. I have a couple of blades for it for the real thick stuff.

Not sure how common they are when it comes to buying a used one. I never see any for sale.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Nov 1, 2017)

Just to extend the range of what you can buy, keep your eyes open for a Shindaiwa T45 or B45 (only difference is the handle). The 450 is even better but I am not sure it was ever sold in the US.
I am not a huge fan of Stihl's 4-Mix and Shindaiwa's C4 engines because what's the point of having a four stroke engine running on premix in the XXI century? If I wanted a four stroke I'd buy a proper one, like a Honda (which are great) or a Robin-engined Makita/Dolmar.


----------



## ironman_gq (Nov 1, 2017)

Conquistador3 said:


> Just to extend the range of what you can buy, keep your eyes open for a Shindaiwa T45 or B45 (only difference is the handle). The 450 is even better but I am not sure it was ever sold in the US.
> I am not a huge fan of Stihl's 4-Mix and Shindaiwa's C4 engines because what's the point of having a four stroke engine running on premix in the XXI century? If I wanted a four stroke I'd buy a proper one, like a Honda (which are great) or a Robin-engined Makita/Dolmar.



I like the 4-mix engines, all the benfits of the 4-stroke without having to change the oil and they have the ability to run in any orientation. Tip a 4-stroke too far and they start to burn oil and smoke everything up, lots of our construction equipment switched over to the little Honda 4-stroke motors and it's been our biggest complaint. With a trimmer it's not as big of a problem but if you use a brushcutter for doing any trail clearing then eventually you're going to find yourself clipping limbs with it and a 4-stroke will start to burn oil when you tip it up.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 1, 2017)

Conquistador3 said:


> Just to extend the range of what you can buy, keep your eyes open for a Shindaiwa T45 or B45 (only difference is the handle). The 450 is even better but I am not sure it was ever sold in the US.
> I am not a huge fan of Stihl's 4-Mix and Shindaiwa's C4 engines because what's the point of having a four stroke engine running on premix in the XXI century? If I wanted a four stroke I'd buy a proper one, like a Honda (which are great) or a Robin-engined Makita/Dolmar.




I have a Stihl HT-131 pole saw. It has the 4-mix engine. It's my only piece of O P E that has a 4-mix engine. I can and will say that it makes torque like crazy. And, it idles perfectly. Easy to start as well.

I special ordered my pole saw from an Ace Hardware dealer. They normally don't stock them cause of it's high cost. When it came in, two employees were servicing it prior to me picking it up. It was the 1st one they had ever handled. Both were shocked at how much torque it made, and how well it ran. They were sure to let me know how impressed they were with it.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Nov 2, 2017)

I always like when insinuating Honda may make something as good or better than the competion makes people go mad. Or when suggesting not everything originating from Stihl may be a stroke of genius sends people into bragging fits.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 2, 2017)

Conquistador3 said:


> I always like when insinuating Honda may make something as good or better than the competion makes people go mad. Or when suggesting not everything originating from Stihl may be a stroke of genius sends people into bragging fits.




Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## ironman_gq (Nov 2, 2017)

Conquistador3 said:


> I always like when insinuating Honda may make something as good or better than the competion makes people go mad. Or when suggesting not everything originating from Stihl may be a stroke of genius sends people into bragging fits.



And doesn't contribute at all to answering the question OP asked which was very specific about whether he should get the 4-mix or wait for a used 2-stroke to show up


----------



## sawfun (Nov 3, 2017)

I have an fs250R and it is too much trimmer for around the house, too little for deforesting duty and found it's best use is on blackberries using a U shaped shredder blade. The vibes are terribke on the fs250. I much prefer my fs94 fr around the house weedeating duty. I have an ht250 polesaw and like my ht 131 4-mix much better. I'd save money and get a 130 over the 250 if i had it to do again.


----------



## John Lyngdal (Nov 3, 2017)

Thank you for sharing your experiences.

John


----------



## John Lyngdal (Nov 10, 2017)

I danced with the decision too long and someone else grabbed the FS130 I spotted. After another battle with my BR550, my only other 4 stroke Stihl, I'm going to keep looking for a straight 2 cycle trimmer.
John


----------



## d1hamby (Nov 10, 2017)

It sounds like the fs130 would be too much for your property. A km56 is a perfect small property machine and can always be upgraded with a larger engine later.


----------



## John Lyngdal (Jan 8, 2018)

Bought a FS250 yesterday for $20!
Gummed up with old fuel and likely ethanol damage to the carburetor diaphragm, but it does run and has descent compression. 
My FS80 and FS86 now have a big brother.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 11, 2018)

John Lyngdal said:


> Bought a FS250 yesterday for $20!
> Gummed up with old fuel and likely ethanol damage to the carburetor diaphragm, but it does run and has descent compression.
> My FS80 and FS86 now have a big brother.




For that kind of money, you simply cannot go wrong.

Congrats!!


----------



## John Lyngdal (Jan 14, 2018)

The FS250 got a new carburetor last night and now runs just the way it should. Had to remove the cylinder shroud to replace the carb, so I pulled the muffler to take a look at the piston skirt and cylinder wall. The piston skirt has a fair amount of streaking and a lesser amount on the cylinder walls. I'm going to run it a while, then decide if I'll hone the cylinder walls and replace the piston.


----------



## Scooter101 (Jan 31, 2018)

John Lyngdal said:


> I'm looking for a larger trimmer to supplement my FS86 and my not yet running FS80. I'm still kicking myself for letting a FS200 slip by me for $120, but I spotted a nice FS130 at a local used equipment shop for $135. FS130 reviews seem to be positive, but I'm a bit uneasy about Stihl 4 stroke engines as I'm so familiar with the older 2 stroke systems. Am I just stuck in the past, or should I wait and grab an older 2 cycle unit?


I have 6, stihl 4 stroke engines and use them them on a daily bases, oldest probably 10 years. Have never wore one out. Although I have replaced a few carbs.


----------

